# RTN or YCG?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Is this RTN or is it my YCG eating the coral? I see it pecking at those spots all the time and they weren't like that last night... nothing else picks at it. The other monti in my tank isn't having the same thing happen to it but that one has an acro crab on it.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

YCG does like to peck at SPS's =)

Hows your YCG, eating?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

So then that is the doing of my YCG?

They're eating krill and whatever they find in the tank I think.


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

rtn usually starts at the base of the coral I believe... and usually entails flesh hanging off.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ahhh... looks like I have to get rid of my YCGs then


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

I have read that RTN is a fast killer.. i m not familiar with RTN, probably someone else on the forum can help... 

Does your YCG like to sit on the branches of your SPS?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah. One of them loves sitting on those branches and he pecks at them often.... little bugger.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

RTN is just that - rapid. It can kill a whole colony in a few hours. 

So, I'd guess that the culprits in your tank are probably the YCG.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

then i believe your YCG has irritated it... =)

I think I will be seeing a posting for sale of 2 clown gobies =)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hah, its just the one YCG that does it. The other one has found the brain and open brain corals to be more inviting.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

wait untill YCG #2 find out there are sps's to nip at!! HAHAHAHAA


----------

